# End of the trip, now what....too much stuff?



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

OK, 
so we've sold the boat and unloaded all our "stuff" at my sister's in North Carolina. Now we need to get to the Naples area in Florida. Problem is we have our "stuff" from a 43 foot boat and are trying to cram it into a Ford Explorer along with 2 cats. The obvious solution (and original plan) was get a U-Haul trailer but there is a problem....U-Haul will NOT rent a trailer to a Ford SUV; this dates back to the rollover/Firestone issues from over a decade ago. I've scoured the other rentals (Penske, Hertz, etc ) for a trailer but no one that I know rents trailers for a one-way to SW Florida. Talking to moving companies and our load is so small by their standards that it is almost cost-prohibitive to move it....spending more moving it than its actual value (yet we have sentimental attachment for example)
Can anyone offer a different approach to get our stuff down to Florida.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

F15EWSO said:


> OK,
> so we've sold the boat and unloaded all our "stuff" at my sister's in North Carolina. Now we need to get to the Naples area in Florida. Problem is we have our "stuff" from a 43 foot boat and are trying to cram it into a Ford Explorer along with 2 cats. The obvious solution (and original plan) was get a U-Haul trailer but there is a problem....U-Haul will NOT rent a trailer to a Ford SUV; this dates back to the rollover/Firestone issues from over a decade ago. I've scoured the other rentals (Penske, Hertz, etc ) for a trailer but no one that I know rents trailers for a one-way to SW Florida. Talking to moving companies and our load is so small by their standards that it is almost cost-prohibitive to move it....spending more moving it than its actual value (yet we have sentimental attachment for example)
> Can anyone offer a different approach to get our stuff down to Florida.


Rent a truck from Penske and tow the explorer behind with a car dolly.


----------



## aprilsails (Jul 24, 2013)

Can you find a used flatbed trailer on Craigslist, load your stuff on it with tarps and rope, and sell it when you get to Florida?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Buy a trailer from HD and sell it in FL.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

The truck/dolly combination is upwards of $850 and then gas. For that I can ship the stuff. Hoping to bring this in for less $$. For the trailer I think I need to get license and registration. I'm looking into that. Keep the ideas coming


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tie it on top. And get a trailer-hitch "shelf" at Harbor Freight Tool to put some on the back. (Really not associated with them, they just are inexpensive/cheap.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

Latest solution. Brilliant wife is booking with Budget RAC at local airport (RDU) for a one way to Ft Myers with a "one way drop off" 2 days for ~$210 plus gas on a Dodge Caravan. This will accommodate the "overage" of stuff that won't fit in the Explorer. Still open to other creative ideas if anyone has an epiphany.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

How about getting a pallet and loading your stuff onto it. Secure it down with some industrial plastic film or shrink wrap. Ship it truck freight. They should be fine with shipping a pallet. You may not get to your exact destination. It is cheaper if you drop off and pick up at their distribution facilities. I believe UPS and Fedex also offer pallet shipping between distribution centers.

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/prepare/freight.html

http://www.fedex.com/us/service-guide/our-services/package-freight/


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

how about PODS?


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

Tim R. said:


> How about getting a pallet and loading your stuff onto it. Secure it down with some industrial plastic film or shrink wrap. Ship it truck freight. They should be fine with shipping a pallet. You may not get to your exact destination. It is cheaper if you drop off and pick up at their distribution facilities. I believe UPS and Fedex also offer pallet shipping between distribution centers.
> 
> UPS: Preparing Your Freight Shipment
> 
> How to Pack LTL Freight - Greater Than 150 Lbs - FedEx


Tim,
thanks I'll investigate that as the Rental Car can be cancelled up to the last minute.


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

Does someone you know have a truck that you can use to initially rent the trailer, then use your explorer after you get it rented? I know a little underhanded but they are forcing it.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

ronspiker said:


> Does someone you know have a truck that you can use to initially rent the trailer, then use your explorer after you get it rented? I know a little underhanded but they are forcing it.


Hmmmm???? Yes this did cross my mind and a friend has a GMC Yukon (oh and BTW the smallest 4'x8' is all I need) and the Yukon gets excluded from small trailers but the Jeep Cherokee was good to go?? Madness.


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

I would try a different uhaul outlet. They dont say anything about explorers being banned, online anyway, and that seems significant as it is one of the top selling SUV's. The Ford Escape is number 1 and the Explorer number 5. In fact all they say is SUV's and jeeps must be hardtops.

Towing vehicle requirements

Must be equipped with a hard top if it is an SUV or Jeep. U-Haul does not allow any type of sport-utility vehicle not equipped with a hard top to tow U-Haul equipment.
Tow vehicle and trailer lighting must be operational at all times, day and night. All U-Haul trailers and towing are wired with a 4-way flat light connector.
The curb weight of your tow vehicle must exceed the weight of the loaded trailer.
In order to tow, your vehicle must be equipped with an adequate hitch system and lighting connections. Your hitch system includes the receiver hitch, ball mount and ball. The overall rating is determined by the lowest rated component of the three. How to determine your hitch system rating.
Must have 1-7/8" or, 2" hitch ball (2,000 lbs. minimum)
Must not exceed maximum allowable hitch ball height 25"
Must have external mirrors on both sides
The allowed cargo in this trailer will be calculated based on the curb weight of your vehicle and the lowest rated component of your hitch system.
Maximum recommended speed is 55 MPH
Load trailers heavier in front.
Reduce normal driving speed.
Wear a seatbelt.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How much stuff do you actually have? Was it close to getting it packed into the car? Shipping things by freight is a lot less expensive than most think. You just need to box/crate it all. Especially less expensive, if you can get it to/from the depot. Fedex or UPS ground/freight is an option too, but a tad more expensive that a depot to depot freight hauler. 

You referenced "we", so I assume there are at least two of you. How about renting a second SUV, pack them both and drive two vehicles?


----------



## TTC (Apr 29, 2013)

Why not buying another boat and sailing it back? This is, after all, a sailing forum.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> You referenced "we", so I assume there are at least two of you. How about renting a second SUV, pack them both and drive two vehicles?


That's what we've done so far....the rental reservation is made. looking into other options.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

delite said:


> I would try a different uhaul outlet. They dont say anything about explorers being banned, online anyway, and that seems significant as it is one of the top selling SUV's. The Ford Escape is number 1 and the Explorer number 5. In fact all they say is SUV's and jeeps must be hardtops.
> 
> Towing vehicle requirements
> 
> ...


Fair enough but when you make the reservation and answer the details on vehicle type "honestly" then the buttons or options that come up after you click next become fewer and fewer....in essence you CANNOT select various trailers if you have a Ford. Correct I can go to the local store and see if the agent there will rent me a trailer face-to-face. I'll give that a try too


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 21, 2012)

Look at the U-Haul Pods. Our son/family moved from California to Ohio and used two of the pods. They may be called U Boxes?

It was a very smooth transition and about 1/2 the cost of the original Pod system.

Good luck!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

This may sound crazy, but sometimes it is actually cheaper to ship via UPS Ground or FedEx Home service, than to rent the second vehicle and pay gas and tolls on it. They both give discounts off the "rack rate" if you are a member of different organizations or fraternals or even if you have a PayPal account, which oddly enough you have to have used once before the discount will be enabled.

Discounted, FedEx Ground should work out to about a buck per pound, more or less depending on whether you need signed delivery or if they can simply leave it at the destination. And if you can have it delivered to and from a business address instead of a residence, cheaper still. FedEx will also do "hold at terminal" and that gets you the commercial rate, with the boxes held at a FedEx store, depot, Staples, etc. for a week or more on the receiving end.

The rental companies seem to want to rent box trucks. Cheap enough compared to their other options, except for the damned gas. No habla diesel, either.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's what we are doing.
No way to rent a trailer from U-Haul driving a Ford Explorer; went and visited 2-3 of them and they all were adamant that they would NOT rent to an Explorer. Could be less scrupulous vendors at U-Haul but I found none here. 
Pods and other type units were too expensive; just not cost effective. Ended up with a one-way rental Dodge Caravan for about $200 for two days and that is all taxes, fees, drop off etc. We were lucky as going from SW Florida to Raleigh area would incur an additional $175 fee for the one-way. This time of year going south was essentially no-charge. So with fuel I'm under $300. FYI the 4x8 U-haul trailer was $149 plus taxes. Slowed me down and would've increased my fuel consumption on the Explorer. Downside on this is that my wife can't ride together but I guess after a whole year cruise we may be short on "small talk"!! All good now.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Check out PODS they have small containers, and will drop it off you fill it up, then pick it up, and drop it off at your next destination. Great service. I have only used them locally but my cousin used them half way across the country. UHall has a similar service, but they are much smaller and more expensive.


----------



## opc11 (Jun 8, 2011)

ABF Upack. I've used them twice. Worked great and less expensive than all other options that I've explored and are mentioned here. Basically, they deliver an empty truck to your home. You use as much space as you need and then install a bulkhead, locking it with your own lock. You then call them. They pick up the truck and use the remaining space for commercial cargo going to the same area. Very efficient. I highly recommend it. I'm surprised they don't advertise more.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Sell it to me. I am going the other way


----------

